# Testing Cheap Lens "Bowen 8mm. Fisheye"



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

Dear Friends and Teachers.
About a year ago, I start to see the Photos from " Fisheye Lens " from the PRO, And I start to fell in love with. I ask one of my Photography teacher and My Photographers friends about to buy Canon " L " fisheye lens, And all of them tell me to get the Cheapo Lens but OK-Quality of Picture first, To try if I really like this kind of Photos.
No, I did not buy Best Lens of Canon EF 8-15 " L " = $ 1,499 US Dollars, But I buy this Good " Bowen 8MM. F/ 3.5 Manual Focus Fisheye Lens " = $ 249 US Dollars- made in Korea.
Yes, I fell in love with this Lens = Good Distortion of the Picture and Quite sharp as Money that I spend, And Easy to use too.
Yes, I just use this good 8 mm. Bowen lens just 1-2 times in past 12 months, And I just use my 600 MM. Canon Great Lens only 4-5 times in past 2 years, and the rest of time ---just sit in the Boxes.
Yes, My Teachers and My friends are right, Try First, Before we buy some thing that we do not know that we will use in every days..
Yes, I learn some thing new in every days, Special the Comments, Commends for My friends and my Teachers in Canon Rumors Web Site.
THANKSSSS.
Surapon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00317H7Q4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p421_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ZQ3J1TX6S47717YWXNG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

No, I did not buy Best Lens of Canon EF 8-15 " L " = $ 1,499 US Dollars, But I buy this Good " Bowen 8MM. F/ 3.5 Manual Focus Fisheye Lens " = $ 249 US Dollars- made in Korea.


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

No, I did not buy Best Lens of Canon EF 8-15 " L " = $ 1,499 US Dollars, But I buy this Good " Bowen 8MM. F/ 3.5 Manual Focus Fisheye Lens " = $ 249 US Dollars- made in Korea.

Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, my friend. Fisheye lens can be very fun to use, but definitely not suitable for achieving results "serious" for most jobs. I also had the urge to buy a Samyang / Bower 8mm but I know that would use few times in a year. I like the ultra wide rectilinear, and dream with Sigma 8-16mm. In its place, I also buy a "toy" cheaper. if I ever win the lottery, then buy a Canon 8-15L.


----------



## BruinBear (Oct 11, 2013)

cool pictures, seems to have some weird flares going on.

Question though, are those pictures cropped? The 8mm is listed as a crop only lens and as far as I've heard it is pretty terrible on full frame (can see the lens hood).


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Yes, my friend. Fisheye lens can be very fun to use, but definitely not suitable for achieving results "serious" for most jobs. I also had the urge to buy a Samyang, Bower, 8mm but I know that would use few times in a year. I like the ultra wide rectilinear, and dream with Sigma 8-16mm. In its place, I also buy a "toy" cheaper. if I ever win the lottery, then buy in Canon 8-15L.



Yes, Dear Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem---You are right, We need to win the Lotto first, To buy Canon 8-15 L, for use 2-3 time and sit in the Box.
Yes, FUN for some time, If we shoot the Beautiful Lady friend---Ha, Ha, Ha---That will be the last time that she will talk to you, after see her Distorted face at her Photo.
Nice to talk to you , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

BruinBear said:


> cool pictures, seems to have some weird flares going on.
> 
> Question though, are those pictures cropped? The 8mm is listed as a crop only lens and as far as I've heard it is pretty terrible on full frame (can see the lens hood).



Dear friend, Mr. BruinBear.
Yes, I use this 8MM Bower Fisheye Lens with Canon 5D MK II FF and get the picture that 3-5% curve lines of the Lens hood( at 4 corners and top and bottom of the Picture). Yes, I have to crop the Photos to make perfected Rectangular as Normal Picture.-----No, After 5-7% crop ( Delete 5-7% around the Photo's Edge )---The Photos come to be a Good Special Effect too. But, The tricks are---Do not take the Face of the Beautiful friends, who you like---Ha, Ha, Ha, You will have no Beautiful friends.

Another Great Trick that I have learn from my Photography Teacher----- If We want the Les Distortion by this Fisheye Lens= Try to take the Photo that the Horizontal Line of the Picture at the Half way of the View Finder, And Crop the Picture= Pic. BD-37 , DB-49, WL-12.
If we move the horizontal Line near the Bottom of the Picture = IMG_1103, 1110, You will see the most wonderful Distored Photo.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon

PS. After Crop of FF camera, We will get best if the Best distorted wonderful photos too.
PS-2 YES, Sir " seems to have some weird flares going on."---That the unwant effect of this Cheapo Lens, But If I set the F = 8.0, The Weird Flares will be minimum.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought one for my brother's 60D, but couldn't resist trying it on the 5D Mk III. Really a great lens!


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I bought one for my brother's 60D, but couldn't resist trying it on the 5D Mk III. Really a great lens!



Wow, Dear Mr. bchernicoff
That are the great point of views.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## sjschall (Oct 11, 2013)

I absolutely love this lens. I also use it on a 60D. Sharpness (really, for may of the Bower/Rokinon/Samyang manual lenses) is impeccable.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 12, 2013)

Are those "vignettes" shots up cropped from your FF? If so, that degree of vignetting is easily cropped off and the remaining photo is still remarkable.

JP


----------



## surapon (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to all of the visitors and all of my friends who answers this post.
Yes, So many times that We know the Weak point and the Good point of the Super cheap lens, Yes, We can create the Picture as in our imagination/ Creative thinking, as best as that lens's vability.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 12, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Are those "vignettes" shots up cropped from your FF? If so, that degree of vignetting is easily cropped off and the remaining photo is still remarkable.
> 
> JP



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. JPAZ.
These Vignettes are very easy to crop/ Clean by use Photoshop Program, And After Crop and Clean--The Photos are remarkable Sharp Picture as the Super Distortion as we see in the Viewfinder. Yes We still can control the Horizontal line distortion , buy put the horizontal line in our point of view at the center of the Viewfinder ( The canter of the Photos) and that will be good photo with minimum distortion, after Crop the Photo as we need to see.
Thank again , Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------

